# Vintage antique bicycle lot. Pre war, Elgin, Shelby, skiptooth, Resto. - $1000



## Ray (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone near Syracuse?

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/bik/4051994251.html


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 16, 2013)

One too many zeros in the asking price


----------



## bike (Sep 16, 2013)

*90 miles from here at 9mpg*

100 and a tetnus shot


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 16, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> One too many zeros in the asking price




Or 2 too many zeroes..........


----------



## StevieZ (Sep 16, 2013)

I would really like to know how some people come up with the prices of bikes? I tried to buy a late 40s schwinn girls bike today. It was about a 4 out of 10. Tires rotted off it. Has S2 Wheels with a rack. Was stuck on 300. Told me I must not know much about vintage bicycles lol. 300 is way over board on that. I guess with the 40 vintage beauties I have I must be a millionare lol


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 16, 2013)

wait a week  or so and try calling back. he may wake up to the fact nobody will pay him $300. however the ones with baskets seem to be higher priced? guess some think they are worth more if they have a basket. me? just not a basket guy it's the first thing i remove.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Sep 19, 2013)

I must be off, I count at least 12 bikes, in parts alone the worth is at least $100 per bike. Sure there's no room to flip but if you're a restorer there's a lot of potential with this lot. Besides, I've shown up to someone asking $1500 for 4 bikes and left paying $600. Every seller is different but I wouldn't dismiss this ad based on the asking price. This seems like someone who needs the lot gone more than he needs to stick to a price.


----------

